# Light Novel/Visual Novel Directory



## Rai (Jun 18, 2018)

Konichiwa senpais and kouhais of weeb culture. This thread serves as a directory to Light Novel/Visual Novel threads in Akihabara Library. 

First, allow me to give you the run down of what these are.


*Spoiler*: _Explanation_ 




Light Novels sound just like the name implies, they are novels but usually of shorter length per volume. They generally are around 100-200 pages long, feature illustrations throughout the book and are generally geared towards the younger otaku audience. Another key feature is that these are serialized, so multiple novels come out in a year. Think of if Harry Potter was released in 25 books, each one only having around 200 pages.

Visual Novels are interactive novels, but by pure definition they are a video game. Visual Novels are far more geared towards the otaku audience then light novels are. Not all visual novels are the same, some like to tell a family friendly story(Clannad) while others focus on excellent gameplay and porn(Rance). You really never know what you are going to get with a visual novel and that's what makes them so great. Visual Novels are in general very long, a short one is in the 10-20 hour range, 100% completion can drive games to be over 100 hours easily.

Visual Novels have had even less success over sea's then light novels had, only recently could you buy official english versions of Clannad. Steam is currently having a booming Visual Novel market, but only a few big titles have been released so far. So just like the Light Novels, you are most likely going to need a fan translation to read any VN worth reading.




If you are already an avid reader OR you're just browsing and looking for something new, below is the directory of our LN/VN threads. It's still a work in progress, so if you see any missing from this list please let us know.

*Light Novels: *































*Visual Novels:*















​


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2018)

Please merge or consolidate


----------

